# Help in setting up my old stereo  Speaker with Logitech x-540



## Knight2A4 (May 19, 2013)

Hello,

And Welcome to this tread about setting up my old Plhilips Stereo Speakers to my Computer & replacing my current Speaker. 
DSC01112 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I have a creative sound blaster 5.1 sound card  but i do not know anything about joining speaker Specially when it do not even have a 3.5 mm connector
DSC01120 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I do not know what those wire do when only two wire are required & also i do not know what that box does... 
I did read a tread by "dissel" about a 3-way setup  he did with a new set of speakers from that i have come to understand that you would require an amp. to drive large speaker sets. I do not know if the x-540 woofer is capable of delivering with these huge speaker set ...

So please help & suggest me 

Thanks in advance .....


----------



## dissel (May 20, 2013)

First of all the the most required info about this philips set you got ;-

*1. Is this set equipped with any Line in/ Aux in port such as Red/White RCA in ?*

If Yes - then proceed to point 2, 

If the answer is No there is no expandable capability - It is not possible to use that set with your PC...so there is nothing can be done....as I believe the amp is inbuilt in the Head unit without this you can't drive those speaker unless you invest a separate standalone amp which is costly and after that you may not find those speaker attractive in terms of sound quality. 

2.As I guess you want use with your X-540 woofer with this set, *Then what is the RMS power (Not PMPO) of this set compare X-540's Subwoofer ?* If they ratings difference is huge, they may not sync with each other and one try to overpowering another & sound signature became very worst.

*3.As you said earlier,I like to know why you want to make a setup like this ? Is it for movie/gaming purpose ?* (Asking these because you already got 5.1 system & 5.1 Sound card) 

If so I must tell you (Many here agree) once experienced movie in true 5.1 system there is no way to go back in 2.1 system - same goes to game. If you bored with Logitech X-540 (which is very good system itself IMHO) or it didn't full fill your requirement/lost it oomph or need much bigger sound to full fill, it is right time to upgrade my friend, mostly a better 5.1 system like Logitech Z906 (500W RMS) or something else which got some more RMS power and satisfy your gaming/movie need .

If X540 can't satisfy you, then these combined system may not help you for your Movie/Gaming Need. You need to upgrade a more powerful system like Z906 or anything.

-----------------
Here I'm going to add my experience, In the month March'13 - I upgrade my PC speaker system to a Klipsch Promedia 2.1 THX 200W RMS (again for only for music),From the day 1 enjoy it fullest for my music needs. As being THX Certified it is a Crime not to test a movie - So shoot out the movie - The Skyfall.

OMG - The Gunshot in the Large Vista scene (where Bond fire the gun) literally fire the bullet in front me....Great (130W woofer shows it's power). But it happend infront of me not I surrounded by the fire I missed 5.1 surround. Later I tested the same file with my X540,Bullet explosion may not feel that big/deep but I feel I'm on the spot/scene which I enjoyed. 
-----------------

So before you jump into any of this, make sure what is your priorities are ?


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 21, 2013)

Hello  dissel

And thanks for your reply My philips set model no. is  FW-v785. Now to answer your questions

*1. Is this set equipped with any Line in/ Aux in port such as Red/White RCA in ?*
There is a Aux in port. there are separate setting for aux.The below is a snap from the manual i downloaded from net.
View attachment 10638

*2.what is the RMS power (Not PMPO) of this set compare X-540's Subwoofer ?*
Well the Logitech sub woofer has an RMS of 25 watts The philips speaker have an RMS of 120 watts the difference is about 95 watts. Please advice is the difference to large.

View attachment 10643View attachment 10644

*3.As you said earlier,I like to know why you want to make a setup like this ? Is it for movie/gaming purpose ?*
Its not that i want to degrade from a surround sound to a stereo but it more like an emotion attachment you see these where a gift from father to me almost 8 years ago. at my birthday at that time it costed a whopping 21k's .... at that time stereo system's where coming in market with 2-way speaker & a vcd player. So i also asked for one did not know that would get the king of the hill thing. the first year i very well used it to hear songs but you as time pasted by you could not just resist the power of p.c over stereo system the power of multitasking & gaming watching movies & surfing was a much better experience than just listening to music along. As i slowed down spending time with the stereo system it also started to degrade first it's vcd player stopped working then the cassette played went hi- wire. All and all it was degrading now only radio works but you still feel the power of the speaker when they work. I do remember that the windows & door shaded when i used to turn up the volume to 70% of it's full capacity. it's way beyond what my Logitech speaker can output. I listen to music in stereo mode only on Logitech. So that the answer to your last question ..... just can not see them go to waste ........


----------



## dissel (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for replying my question and explain in detail...and now it is clear. 

Sorry your picture attachment can't be open, So I can't able to look into. But I found your system equipped with something like these....if it matches the *E*, then we are good to go. Then it is RCA Left/Right in.

*i.imgur.com/r4cPMCx.png

As you mentioned this 120w Total RMS Power assuming 60 w RMS each....right ? If yes then 25w X540's sub is little punier in front of it....as you said it can shake windows & door around 70% vol. why you need to x540's sub ?

For 2.0 system :-

If I in your position, I love to connect the set with my PC and use as 2.0 pc speaker....for that I need this cable which 3.5mm to RCA in. Example:

Belkin Audio-3.5mm-2xRCA-M/M-2M-Portable F3Y116bf2M (Black Gold) Data Cable - Belkin: Flipkart.com

With 120w RMS it can blow everything I made in the other thread 3-way setup.

For 2.1 system :- 

You connect these speaker with the above mentioned cable in the Green Slot of your 5.1 sound card and connect the X540 sub - in your sound card's Orange port (C/Sub) as well as X540's orange port with help of X540's cable.

Then try to test 4.1 or 5.1 settings in your sound card at trial and error basic, see which mode sound better. But I doubt how the 25w woofer help you in-front 120w powerful system.

-------Hope your sound card can handle both of them at the same time-----else you need a portable amp to amplify your signal (but first try it,before invest in any)-------it depends on the cable you use------

I recommend belkin ,they are costly and increase their price by length but they are good - no sound degradation or noise,  else you can try local made one.

Choose the cable according to your budget like MMX /Bandridge etc. 

---------------------

Another thing can be done,with setup like this; the whole system can be use as 7.1(Full Logitech X540 + this in front or rear), in that case you need to replace the sound card and into a 7.1 like Asus Xonar DX. 

But I don't go there as not many movies we watch comes in that format.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 22, 2013)

Hello  dissel,

Thanks for your guidance & i am sorry that the photo's i uploaded did not opened up .......... 

*Tech. Spec. Of the philips Fw-v785*
phlilps set Tech spec | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 

*Tech. Spec. Of Logitech x-540 *
x-540 spec | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

After i when through your reply & soo the picture of the cable on flipkart  i remembered that i have seen that kind of cable at home. I then remembered that when i buyed my digital frame i did got a similar cable wire but b/c i did not know any thing about it i throw it with my other broken or old computer peripherals  now am really happy i did not throw it away ..... 
Cables from old Didgiral Frame | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Am o.k am going to work on the assembly now ... Will report back what happens ......


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 24, 2013)

Hello Dissel ,

Took a while for the attachment b/c i got busy with work & could not find time to do it ..... well i completed the setup today only then i started the p.c i thought to listen to  song, watch a movie & play  game's to see the effect of the speakers .......... but before i could had done any of that i was stunned by the audio output by the speakers ... that happened when windows welcome tune played at start up it was clearly the loudest & finest i had heard from any desktop that i have seen...... till now. Once i had booted into windows i thought to play a songs it was challa from jab tak hai jaan ... i like sufi songs i thought to play that first ................ Man ! you should had seen the system volume was at 100% the stereo system volume was at 70% The desktop table started to shiver  ......  


 

I have Sholay 720p Movie i had choose to watch that movies on the stereo setup  ....   The way gabber said "Jo dar gaya wo mar gaya" I felt that he was talking to me ....... & his shout felt straight on my face .........

Now for gaming the speaker performed excellently ..... from explosion to gun fight you can experience it all ........

The most important thing i have came to understand to adjust in b/w listening to music, movies & gaming is that you should only turn on the bass enhancement ability "WOOX" so called in this system only during listen to music else during games & movies it should be better to turn it off ..........

*Well that's all that i had to shear Thanks Man  ...... for your help it would not had been possible without your Guidance .......... *


----------

